# My NEW Masterpiece!!!!



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

It took some time but finally got a 135 gallon tank a few months ago, & just got the wood & built the stand for it. It turned out better than I thought. The only thing I might still do is put a cedar sheet across the back of the stand & the sides but not sure. Let me know what you think.

The stand I built is made from cedar 2x4 for the legs & shelf supports & 1x6 cedar for the top of the shelves & I used dark grey tile to top off the shelves with grey grout & was my first time tiling & turned out almost perfect. Even after it was all done every shelf & every corner of the stand was level & square & even with the tank fully stocked the top of the tank is level & doesn't move at all with all that weight. On the bottom shelf under the 135 gallon is my 20 gallon baby tank.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

WHOA! Sweet stand build! Good idea on the smaller shelves. What are you using for your substrate? But the last pic is sooo small...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job! Looks very nice


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

not sure what happened to the last pic. I use the sandblasting sand from Lordco. 50lb bag = $12. way cheaper than buying sand anywhere else.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I figured out the problem with the tank shot.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry about the magnets in the shot, they were holding Zuccinni for the plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The rocks on the right look rather precarious. Are they siliconed together?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks really nice. What's the stocklist?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice job - you did good !


----------

